# When to transition from growout to main tank?



## Hargow (Aug 7, 2014)

At what size do you guys move your cichlids (in my case, mainly peacocks) from their growout tank into your main tank ? Assuming your main tank is stocked with adults, of course.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Rule of thumb. If a fish fits into a cichlids mouth it will be eaten. 

I tried moving 1 inch fry into my 120 gallon main tank once and the adults attacked and killed half the fry immediately. 

--
Paul


----------

